# Red Cajun Fire Line n' bleeder hooks ???



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

ok if cajun red fire line is so invisible underwater then how can fish see the bleeding hooks on a lure? i dont use mono but i do have bleeder hooks on my hard baits and spoons. what do yall think about this?
thanks,
mando


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

They can see the red hooks because thats what the salesman told us. They can't see the red line because its red and the fish can't see red past 3ft in the water. The salesmen told us that to. Makes sence to me lol!! The red line does cast well though,and the SKA guys swear by it as far as stike ratios go.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Good point, I always catch a ton of trout on Strawberry assasins...LOL....they have to be able to see red or either I am foul hooking them in their mouth.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I ordered a bunch of that Cajun Line to sell and it has impressed me thus far ... However I was wondering the same thing -- The red hooks are better for them to see then why is the line so invisible ? They are almost the same color ... Maybe it has to do with the little bit of transperancy in the Mono line ?

Catfish


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*yea ok maybe*

I have a synopsus<spelling>they don't see the line or the hook just the Red, BUT!! it gives a sence of bleeding and the line is the trail and the hook is the source...

Just a shot


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

*good point here*

was doing a little research about this topic and found someone post the exact same question on another forum, check it out. the link makes a good point.

http://www.baits.com/forum/forum.pl?read=13369

but then again alot of us bounce red lures off the bottom. arrahhhhh! will we ever get the truth! lol


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

The TRUTH is easy to get to if someone wants to take the trouble. 
A diver can go down to various depths and look at what the red line and red hooks look like.


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

I dive so I might be able to throw a bit of light on this. I think it depends how close a fish is to the line or hook. Below about 4 - 5 feet the water filters out all light in the red wavelengths so that red cannot be seen. That doesn't mean it becomes invisible, it just changes colour to green. So if you cut yourself underwater green blood comes out! It surprised me the first time I did it.

So to human eyes (fish's eyes are different) anything red will appear green when viewed from distance of more than 4 - 5 feet. It doesn't matter if it's a vertical 4 - 5 feet or a horizontal 4 - 5 feet. However as you get closer the light filtering effect of the water is reduced until the object will appear red again.

There is an excellent book called "The scientific angler" by Paul C Johnson that has a lot of information on how fish see, hear and react to the world around them. It has a lot of good information on how fish respond to colours.

Spike


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Spike, next time you go diving, would you do me a favor. Take a piece of fluorocarbon leader and a piece of plain mono and tell me the difference in how they appear under water.
I've heard all the hoopla about fluorocarbon is supposed to be almost invisible under water, because it has the same reflective index # as water. What I haven't seen or heard, is any pictures or eye whiteness accounts to back this up. I'm kind of a old skeptic and don't believe some of the things that the advertising boys tell me. SOMETIMES they LIE and when they use numbers, I always think they are lying.


----------



## Mud Skipper (May 21, 2004)

I believe 90% (if not more) of all fishing lures and equipment are designed to catch fisherman!! Alot of the old lures still work great. If you go to the bay with a couple of gold spoons and fish hard. (and have a little idea about what you are doing) You will do about as well as the guy that has a $1,000 worth of neat colors and every style! Use what you are confident in and it will usually work. There maybe something to this red deal, but as with everything else it proably has to do with certain conditions and the enviroment. If red was such a better camoflague wouldn't all reef fish look like a red snapper?? 

Let me assure you, I am worse than a lit up mahi at a tackle store - if I got the money I am an easy catch - redline, hummm sure would look good on my new Kansas City Chiefs kingfish rod a buddy just finished wrapping for me.

Andy


----------



## GarFisher (May 22, 2004)

I have to agree with you Gundoctor, besides I spend enough on regular mono that I don't want anymore added expense to an already expensive hobby. If the fish are biting they don't seem to care if I'm using cotton clothes line or super hi tech stealth synthetic micro filiments or whatever. If they're not biting then pop a cold one and bs with your buddies until the bite is back on.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Mud Skipper said:


> I believe 90% (if not more) of all fishing lures and equipment are designed to catch fisherman!! Andy


Got news for you. It ain't 90%. Its 100%. If it happens to catch a few fish, well thats even better. If people will buy it and there ain't no law against it, it will be on the shelf for sale. If there is a law against it, you'll just have to look a little harder.

I been known to get "sucked in" by what is new and looks good too.


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

I read something once by Frank Johnson, the owner of Moldcraft lures. What he basically said was that he only needs 4 standard colours to go trolling for pretty much anything - blue/white, pink/white, green/yellow and red/black. All the other colours were to attract anglers because the lures have to catch anglers before they have any chance of catching fish. I think that he's about right although I also like plain black lures and have caught plenty of fish on them.

GD - I always mean to check out the difference (to my eyes) between fluorocarbon and regular mono but I always forget to take some with me. I'd be prepared to accept that it makes a difference with lower diameters but I'd take some convincing that a marlin, that needs sharp eyes to make a living, can't see 400# leader, fluorocarbon or mono.

Spike

PS I did take a shark rattle diving with me once and it didn't sound at all like I expected. It didn't rattle at all, just made a sort of metallic "swooshing" sound as the ball bearing ran backwards and forwards. I don't know what a shark thinks they sound like but they do work.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*red*

A old salt told me years ago ( I don't care what color you use as long as its red)


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

just picked up the June copy of the Saltwater Texas from cut-rate. on page 4 is an article by Patrick Lemire. thought some of you might be interested.

"Larry Tankersly of Shakespeare [maker of Cajun Red Line] explained, 'Our Cajun Red Line is transparent, it captures very little light. Therefore, it disappears underwater while it's still easy for anglers to see. Those Daiichi Bleeding Bait hooks have a coating of red dye over a bright metal finish which attracts fish.'"


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I started using High Vis red line in the bay and in the surf. I have not noticed any difference. I have fished along side others with clear line and have done about the same. I love the Hi Vis red line because I can see it much better out of the water. The Red Devil Hi Vis line lights up like a neon light when it hits the sunlight.


----------

